# same bottle- three days of light polish



## druggistnut (Feb 27, 2013)

You be the judge. The first picture is as dug, after a soap and water cleaning. The second picture is after three days of a light polish.
 This bottle is the only known undamaged E-24 bitters.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 27, 2013)

after


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice bitters Bill. When did you dig it?


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 27, 2013)

I give it a 20 out of 10! Fantastic color and awesome crown!


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 27, 2013)

> When did you dig it?


 
 2007


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice bottle, looks like the cleaning brought out some color.


----------



## epackage (Feb 28, 2013)

Super piece Bill, looks great in both pics


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like it exposed some olive. Looks like another one I'll need for my small, but growing bitters collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## offishn (Mar 6, 2013)

What did you use to clean it with? Very nice piece, love the look


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 9, 2013)

> Looks like another one I'll need for my small, but growing bitters collection.


 
 Jeff, 
 If you find one, let me know. There are only two known, one glued back together (the one referenced in Ring/Ham) that was dug in Grand Rapids in 1974, and this one. It IS an American bottle and I have proof, btw.
 The bottle IS for sale.

 Robert,
 It was tumbled for three days, using plastic pellets.

 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 9, 2013)

Shot of the crown, horse, lion, monogram and backward S in Bitters.


----------



## acls (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Bill.  The bottle looks nice.  Tell me about the plastic pellets you used.  Are these the same plastic pellets that are used as filler in rock tumbling?


----------

